# Eliminator pro



## skoperuk (Mar 23, 2010)

Hi im new here so i hope imposting in the right place,,, im looking for any info on the eliminator pro,, im not getting on with my peep sight since i changed my glasses,i shoot rifles too,, so i hope they will be a better choice,,


----------

